# Carpet Plants



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 37 gallon tank with 1.75 wpg and eco complete substrate and I am making diy C02 and was looking for a pretty easy to maintain carpet plant. I was wondering how glosso would do in my tank? If it won't do well in my tank, what else would you suggest. If glosso doesn't work out how would micro sword do?

Thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Glosso is a very high light plant. With the lighting you have, it'll just grow tall rather than carpet, will turn yellow and die off. At least that's been my experience and that of others I know of who tried it. Most carpeting type plants are like that. You could try microsword or even dwarf sag.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf sag is your best shot. Like Tina said, glosso wil grow tall and leggy, turn yellow and die. Microsword will be hit or miss. Works well for some, not at all for others.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

will dwarf sag carpet like micro sword, and approximately how long would it take to carpet my tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It grows the exacy same way. Time to carpet will depend on how much you start with, lighting intensity, co2, ferts, and your patience to prune and replant to fill in holes.


----------

